# Tesla Antman 22 RDA



## Nailedit77 (7/10/16)

Specifications:


Dimension:22*35.3mm
Color:ss
Material:stainless steel
Huge airflow holes on the bottom and top
Fits for a varity of wires,best for clapton,twisted,tiger wire
Stainless steel tube
Protect oil splash device
No screw structure,more easy to install wire
Brand-new bottom design, better flavor

Reactions: Like 1


----------

